# Air Compressor Drain Valve



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Red Truck said:


> I just bought a Porter Cable air compressor - my first. When I go to drain it after use, I'm actually tightening (screwing it back into the tank) the valve to release the air and water vapor. I would think loosening it (unscrewing the valve) would drain the unit. Does this sound right to anyone??


Into the tank opens the valve to drain. Clockwise tightens the valve.

Kevin


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Kevin M. said:


> Into the tank opens the valve to drain. Clockwise tightens the valve. Kevin


Yes, Because if you were to take the valve out with air behind it you could make a dangerous projectile. So its engineered to screw into the tank and release the air. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 6, 2010)

Great thanks! That makes sense.


----------

